# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  notable new releases..

## MIke R

Sue Monk Kidd - Traveling With Pomegranates out now

Ken Follett - Fall of Giants, out Sept 28t

Jeanette Walls - Half Broken Horse out now

----------


## amyb

Sue Monk Kidd actually wrote this new one with her daughter-I understand they alternate chapters.  I adored THE SECRET LIFE OF BEES.

----------


## amyb

Disclaimer-This book, THE SECRET LIFE OF BEES, has nothing to do with Missy and her dilemma that took over a different forum thread.

Just letting you all know.........

----------


## JEK

Buzz off!

----------


## marybeth

Did anyone else read Jeanette Wall's The Glass Castle?  The amazing story of her dysfunctional family. This one I believe is about her grandmother.

----------


## MIke R

yes  I did...loved it

----------


## amyb

I too thought it an amazing story and loved it.  You might also like Rick Bragg's 2 books about his life in Appalachia. One is  ALL OVER BUT THE SHOUTING and the other is AVA'S BOY

----------


## julianne

"Half Broke Horses" is an engrosing story about Jeanette Walls' grandmother, who was quite a feisty, adventuresome lady. It's a favorite of book groups because it is rich in detail and full of fascinating vignettes of prairie life. You come away wishing you had been able to meet Lily (the central character).

----------


## BBT

Just started True Spirit by Jessica Watson. she is the 16 year old Aussie girls who was the youngest to ever solo circumnavigate unassisted in her 34 S&S sailboat. So far a great story. this young lady is something else.

----------


## GramChop

> Disclaimer-This book, THE SECRET LIFE OF BEES, has nothing to do with Missy and her dilemma that took over a different forum thread.
> 
> Just letting you all know.........



i saw the spine of this book in barnes and noble and had a PTSD moment!

----------


## amyb

HA!  

I hope you have read or plan to read that book-a gem. The setting is the deep south. About a white teenaged runaway and thebrave  black women who give her shelter and love!

----------


## GramChop

believe it or not, amy...i'm still not finished with "the girl with the dragon tattoo".   now....stop judging!

i will bring it back to EMM in october.  do you know if EMM's library has "the secret life of bees"?

----------


## bto

Not to worry, Missy...I haven't read it and probably won't but I did just finish "Eat, Pray, Love" and "The Help" this summer...really did enjoy the last one.

----------


## MIke R

> believe it or not, amy...i'm still not finished with "the girl with the dragon tattoo".   now....stop judging!
> 
> i will bring it back to EMM in october.  do you know if EMM's library has "the secret life of bees"?




if you come up next week I'll give you a copy...

----------

